# Man könnte es mit der Angst bekommen



## MickHH (10. Dezember 2018)

*Man könnte es mit der Angst bekommen*

Moin,

wenn man mal schaut was alles derzeit neu auf den Markt kommt und was so alles angekündigt wird das zur CES 2019 kommen soll, so kann man es mit der Angst bekommen.

Man könnte annehmen, das ein System, das vor 6 Monaten noch der Renner war  (Bsp. "1080,144hz Monitor 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, AM4 Sockel usw." )in spätestens 1 Jahr völlig überholt und unbrauchbar wäre für neue Spiele.

Sicherlich ist mit dem kommenden zb. X-570 und PCI 4.0 eine große Änderung in Sicht, aber man darf sich dennoch entspannen.

Was denkt ihr darüber? Ab wann würdet ihr euer System erneuern wenn es in etwa ist wie in meinem Beispiel

Und zum Schluss was denkt ihr wird kommen, wo geht die Reise hin. 

Eine Firma hat gerade erst eine Grafikkarte in der Größe einer M.2 SSD vorgestellt. Die Karte ist natürlich nur für Industrie Rechner gedacht zunächst, aber kann man davon ausgehen, das die Karten so stark schrumpfen? 


Ich denke das in 10 Jahren ein Gamer PC die Größe eines Schuhkarton haben wird und aber genau die Leistung wie derzeit ein Top System, das zb um eine RTX 2080 ti aufgebaut ist. Sicherlich gibt es schon sehr kleine Systeme, aber was da kommen wird ist, an kopaktheit nicht zu übertreffen.


Das hat nichts mit Glaskugel zu tun. man braucht sich nur einmal anzusehen was einige Firmen entwickeln.

Des weiteren wäre eine berechtigte Frage, ob AMD in Zukunft Intel in der CPU Herstellung und Leistung den Rank abnehmen wird?
Ich persönlich denke, das wird so kommen. AMD bastellt bereits an 5nm Herstellung, die 7nm kommt im nächsten Jahr. In einem Bericht den ich derzeit nicht nennen kann geh hervor, das Intel überhaupt nicht in der Lage wäre 7nm oder geschweige den 5nm zu produzieren. Bei der 7nm glaube ich nicht dran, aber 5nm wird für Intel an hartes Brett.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Man könnte es mit der Angst bekommen*

Schwer zu sagen wo die Reise hin geht.Aktuell geht ja alles Richtung soviel kerne wie möglich auf eine CPU.Die Frage ist ja nur wird das auch unterstützt bei kommender Spiele bzw. Software.
Der Ryzen 3600G mit APU fände ich ganz interessant.8 Kerne 16 Threads.
https://i2.wp.com/www.pcbuildersclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Ryzen-3000-Specs-Leak.png?ssl=1
Ob beim Takt noch mehr möglich ist als 5Ghz wird sich zeigen.Bei ausreichender Kühlung warscheinlich.
Auch beim Ram gehts weiter:Arbeitsspeicher: Doppelt so schneller DDR5-RAM kommt - CHIP
Edit: Die Entwicklung ist halt nicht aufzuhalten.
Nur was die Digitalisierung angeht leben wir noch teilweise auf dem Mond.Netzausbau,Netzgeschwindigkeit.Da sind wir schon fast abgehängt.Obwohl das ja ganz oben auf der Agenda stand.


----------



## gekipptesBit (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Man könnte es mit der Angst bekommen*

Ja schnell zugreifen, kaufen, kaufen, kaufen...
Ich brauch ein neues Auto, mein Aschenbecher ist schon voll...
Warum guggen die Leute so mit meiner Alufolie um den Kopf???


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Man könnte es mit der Angst bekommen*

Neuer PCIe Standard? Brauch ich nicht, meine 680er waren glaube ich die ersten 3.0 Karten. Und mein Board kann auch nur 2.0, glaub ich, wissen tu ich es nicht, weils max 2% Unterschied wären. 
AMDs Navi kommt raus? Cool, vielleicht ergatter ich ja 2 gebrauchte GTX Titan (2013) für 100€/Stück 

Ist aber echt mal cool wieder so viel Leben auf dem Hardwaremarkt zu bekommen, freut mich.


----------



## azzih (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Man könnte es mit der Angst bekommen*

Wenn man die letzten 15 Jahre betrachtet ist die Entwicklung aber immer langsamer geworden was Leistungssprünge angeht und nochmal deutlich langsamer, wenn man nur betrachtet wie lange man Gaminghardware nutzen kann.
Im Prinzip kann man auch heute noch die meisten Spiele ganz ordentlich mit nem 5 Jahre alten Rechner nutzen, auf dem man ne mittelalte 4GB Garaka betreibt.

Sprich ich glaube nicht das sich die nächsten Jahre eklatant etwas ändern wird. Allerdings werden Desktop PCs immer weniger werden in Haushalten. Schon heute kenne ich sehr viele Leute die nur noch ein Laptop oder gar ein Tablet zu Hause haben und gar keinen stationären PC mehr.
Trend zu kleineren PCs für normale Nutzer sehe ich nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Man könnte es mit der Angst bekommen*



MickHH schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr darüber? Ab wann würdet ihr euer System erneuern wenn es in etwa ist wie in meinem Beispiel


Gar nicht.
Mein PC bleibt jetzt  5 Jahre so, wie er ist.

Und zum Schluss was denkt ihr wird kommen, wo geht die Reise hin. 



MickHH schrieb:


> Ich denke das in 10 Jahren ein Gamer PC die Größe eines Schuhkarton haben wird


Wird er nicht.
Alleine die Schnittstellen, die ich brauche, belegen mehr, als ein I/O shield.
Und die Wahnsinnsstromverbräuche bedingen große Kühler.

Da reicht ein Minigehäuse nicht.



MickHH schrieb:


> Des weiteren wäre eine berechtigte Frage, ob AMD in Zukunft Intel in der CPU Herstellung und Leistung den Rank abnehmen wird?
> Ich persönlich denke, das wird so kommen.


 Ich denke nicht.
Sie hatten es mal kurz geschafft mit dem Athlon, aber das war auch eine radikale Neuentwicklung mit neuem Busprotokoll vom Alpha-Prozessor.

Dann hat das Imperium derartig hart zurückgeschlagen, daß die ganzen Bulldozer zu Matchbox geschrumpft sind.



MickHH schrieb:


> In einem Bericht den ich derzeit nicht nennen kann ... .


So einen hab ich auch, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wo.


----------



## dekay55 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Man könnte es mit der Angst bekommen*

Meine Meinung dazu wird man an meinem PC erkennen mit dem ich nach wie vor Aktuelle Games in 4K Zock. 

Core I5 750@3.7ghz 
12GB DDR3 @1600mhz 
Asus Maximus Formular 3 
Geforce GTX 1070 OC
Asus Xonar D2X 
Startech NEC USB 3.0 Controller 
2*2GB Hitachi Server HDD´s 
1 240Gb Kingston SSD 
Superflower Crown 600Watt Netzteil 

Gekauft hab ich das System vor fast genau 8 Jahren, aufgerüstet in der Zeit habe ich, von 8 auf 12GB Ram, die Asus Xonar, den Startech Controller, die HDD´s, die SSD, und 2 mal die Grafikkarte gewechselt, von ner HD5870 auf eine GTX580 und von der 580 vor 2 jahren auf die 1070. 
Ich bereue kein stück das ich jetzt x Generationen übersprungen habe, ich baue beruflich etliche Systeme und obwohl ich dabei teilweise die neuste HighEnd Hardware verbaue drängt es mich nicht wirklich dazu mein System komplett in Rente zu schicken. So ganz langsam denk ich mal drüber nach nen neues Mainboard und CPU, aber letztendlich nur wegen dem Stromverbrauch.


----------



## HisN (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Man könnte es mit der Angst bekommen*



MickHH schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr darüber? Ab wann würdet ihr euer System erneuern wenn es in etwa ist wie in meinem Beispiel



Ich hätte mich etwa vor 10 Jahren von FHD von "nur" 16GB RAM verabschiedet.


----------

